# Two rats in need of a better home



## Katmarieg (Sep 1, 2017)

Hello, I'm Kat and I have two rats that I am very allergic to. Therefore, they're not getting the attention they deserve. I would like to find them a new home preferably together. They are not neutered. They are a boy and a girl, Zues and Loki. Thywarebt aggressive and don't bite.


----------

